# Monika 'Jac' Jagaciak at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (x27)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

*Backstage*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*Runway*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die sexy Lady!
Tobi


----------



## koftus89 (20 Nov. 2015)

wow, wow, wow, tausend dank.


----------

